# Got a Question About the MERM



## JoeysVee (Feb 25, 2009)

Why is it that the fluids section (the page right before ch. 14) says "Energy Depth"? All of the other sections say "Thermal/Fluid Depth", HVAC Depth", "Machine Design Depth" which are the three depth sections.

It seems like instead of "Energy Depth" it should be "Thermal/Fluids Depth"....what am I missing here? :suicide:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2009)

Beats me, but I wouldn't worry about it.

I didn't notice it at all until you pointed it out.


----------



## HVACstevie (Feb 25, 2009)

The sections of the MERM have nothing to do with the depths of the PE exam. I took the HVAC depth and it required understanding of more than just the HVAC section of the MERM. I'd say that the HVAC section was pretty useless. I forgot the exact sections of the MERM, but the Hydroulic machines and energy cycles were very very helpful.

The depths share info from all the sections. It's just the application of the info that define the depth.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree with the others -- don't worry about it and just study EVERY chapter!! ok well not every chapter, I think I started in Ch 14 and stopped in Ch 60 or so with the exception of the Economics chapter.


----------

